# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Sườn nướng, pizza ngon giá 'mềm' khu Trung Tự - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Quán Phá Lấu*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: : 101b - b2 Khu Tập Thể Trung Tự - Đống Đa - Hà Nội (vào ngõ 46A đường phạm ngọc thạch rẽ trái)
> Điện thoại: 0435738195  *  Hotline: 0977246888
> Website: phalau.vn_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Phá Lấu*


*Là 1 teen thích ăn uống, hay săn lùng đủ món mới lạ, ham la cà ở nhiều quán xá đất Hà Thành, sẽ là một thiếu sót rất lớn nếu bạn chưa update cái tên “Quán Phá Lấu” vào list ẩm thực của mình đấy.* 

Với khoảng cách gần 2000km xa xôi, đã bao giờ teen Hà Thành thắc mắc teen Sài Thành thích ăn gì chưa? phalau.vn chính là một trong số rất nhiều những thức quà vặt mà các bạn miền Nam yêu thích. Thoạt đầu có thể nhiều bạn sẽ nhầm lẫn giữa phá lấu và sốt vang, nhưng sự thực thì phá lấu mang một hương vị rất riêng, hòa quyện giữa vị ngọt béo ngậy của nước cốt dừa với những miếng tổ ong, khăn long, xách bò… được ninh mềm vừa ăn. Là địa điểm đầu tiên bán phá lấu đầu tiên tại Hà Nội, quán vừa giữ được mùi vị đặc trưng phá lấu , vừa được nêm nếm cho hợp khẩu vị dân thủ đô, ngon lắm bạn nhé.


Ngoài phá lấu đặc sắc, quán còn đem tới cho thực khách một menu với rất nhiều món ăn mới lạ và “độc quyền” tại Hà Nội.

Đó là phở chiên giòn với nước sốt chua chua, ngọt ngọt. Là bát hủ tiếu Thái Lan với đủ thứ hải sản kết hợp cùng nước dùng cực kì lạ miệng. Là mì vằn thắn chiên xù giòn rụm như bim bim. Là đĩa mì xào bò Hồng Kông cầu kì được làm từ mì tươi… Menu của quán còn rất nhiều món ngon phong phú để bạn thỏa sức chọn lựa cho hợp với khẩu vị. 










Những món chè đẹp mắt, lạ miệng do chị chủ quán học hỏi và tự nghĩ ra vừa độc đáo, ngon miệng lại đẹp mắt như chè xoài hạt é, chè cầu vồng , sâm bổ lượng…đã trở thành món ruột của không ít thực khách tới quán tới quán. Chưa kể bạn còn được free thứ trà đá có mùi thơm đặc biệt.


Trong một không gian nhỏ ấm cúng với nội thất được trang trí chủ đạo bằng 3 màu :đỏ, đen, trắng thật bắt mắt; máy tính nối mạng cho bạn thỏa sức chọn lựa bản nhạc yêu thích; wifi đáp ứng nhu cầu của những khách hàng năng động , sành điệu, làm việc kết hợp giải trí ở moi nơi mọi lúc; đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ trung phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo; tuyệt nhất là được thưởng thức nhiều món ăn ngon lành chỉ có thể tìm thấy tại Phá Lấu với giá cả phải chăng, bạn còn chờ gì nữa mà không đến với địa chỉ 101 B2 Trung Tự để trở thành một khách hàng ruột của quán. Đây thực sự là một địa chỉ tuyệt vời cho những cuộc tụ tập bạn bè vào mùa đông này…




> *Quán Phá Lấu*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: : 101b - b2 Khu Tập Thể Trung Tự - Đống Đa - Hà Nội (vào ngõ 46A đường phạm ngọc thạch rẽ trái)
> Điện thoại: 0435738195  *  Hotline: 0977246888
> Website: phalau.vn_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Phá Lấu*



_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Ở ngay Phạm Ngọc Thạch phải bay đến đấy thoai

----------


## pigcute

Quán này cũng ok rủ bạn đến mấy lần rồi

----------


## khanhszin

những món ăn lạ quá

----------

